# AGP und Grafikkarte



## LexusTheSecond (2. September 2004)

Hi.
Ich habe ein kleines Problem.
Ich habe mir eine MSI FX5200TDR GFFX Grafikkarte mit einen Nvidia Chipsatz bestellt. Die Karte hat einen AGP 8X Steckplatz.
Aber mein Mainboard (K7S5A von SIS) nur einen 4X.
Kann ich die Karte trotzdem benutzen
Jetzt schonmal vielen dank.


----------



## turboprinz (3. September 2004)

HiHo,

klar geht das! Diese Bezeichnungen stehen nur für die "Geschwindigkeit" mit der geschalten wird.
So ziemlich alles am PC ist abwärtskompatibel also auch das.
Der Unterschied zwischen 4X und 8X ist nur sehr gering auch wenn sich der Takt verdoppeln soll.
Denn das ist, mehr oder weniger, eine Lüge.
Der Takt (also die "Geschwindigkeit") bleibt gleich. Es wird lediglich bei einem Takt doppelt so oft geschaltet. Info hier! 

hoffe ich konnte Helfen

der TURBOprinz


----------



## melmager (3. September 2004)

> So ziemlich alles am PC ist abwärtskompatibel also auch das.



Nicht ganz - Kleiner wie AGP 4x geht nicht
denn der Unterschied zwischen AGP 2x und 4x ist auch die Spannung

Ab AGP 4x wird die Grafikarte mit weniger Spannung versorgt

wenn also eine AGP 8x Karte in ein AGP 2x Slot reinkommen sollte
wird nur eine Rauchwolke angezeigt :-(


----------



## Radhad (3. September 2004)

Wieso Rauchwolke? Ich denke die Karte läuft dann einfach nicht oder erheblich langsamer ;-)
Aber ich würd's auch net ausprobieren wollen!


MfG Radhad


----------



## LexusTheSecond (3. September 2004)

Ok vielen dank, dann kann ich ja beruhigt auf meine neue Karte warten.


----------

